
Vegetarians at the gate - classichasclass
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-12-19/the-vegetarians-at-the-gate
======
lwhi
Vegetarians !== Vegans .. the initial introduction conflates the two, which
helped to lose my interest early on.

~~~
cupofjoakim
Well, to be fair, historically "Vegan" is kind of a new term. Vegetarian was
vegan before, but nowadays we say "Vegetarian" but we mean specifically lacto-
ovo vegetarians (i.e. still consuming eggs and milk).

~~~
lwhi
I don't think that's true, I was vegetarian all through the 80s, and vegans
existed then.

